# REVHIGH CAI's & AutoT Chip Group Buy



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Hey Guys!

I am doing a group buy for John's (Revhigh) CAI for all modeld, and AutoT's Chips for 525/528/530's! I have already been told we can get $100 off the price of both items (CAI normally just shy of $300, and Chip just shy of $500) if I get enough people on the buy.

...is anyone interested? If so, please email me at [email protected]. BTW, if you've seen other posts, yes, Nickk is also helping me with this group buy, so hopefully that will settle any confusion!

Cheers,

SS


----------



## ebadrina (Jan 30, 2002)

*John's CAI*

I highly recommend John's CAI. We installed it on my 528 last weekend and there is definitely less hesitation off the line, as well as a little more growl under the hood. We didn't take any good pics during the install, but I would be happy to share what I know as soon as y'all order and are ready to install.


----------

